# Latency monitoring of common DCs and hosts



## kaniini (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

As a side effect of monitoring the performance of my own network, using Smokeping, I realized that I actually have a lot of useful data on the latencies of other providers.

You can find the Smokeping instance here: http://monitor.tortois.es/smokeping/smokeping.cgi

If you want me to add any other providers to it, give me working _*non-router*_ test IPs and their locations.  Also, whether or not they have multiple locations!

Please submit the data in the following format if you have one site:
 

+ ISPName

title = ISP (Location)

menu = ISP (Location)

host = 127.0.0.1

Or if you have multiple locations:

+ ISPName

title = ISP (Multiple)

menu = ISP (Multiple)

++ LocationOne

title = ISP Location One

menu = Location One

host = 127.0.0.1

++ LocationTwo

title = ISP Location Two

menu = Location Two

host = 127.0.1.1

(and so on, I am sure you get it by now)


----------



## shovenose (Jun 20, 2013)

If you want to add us  Both have only one location right now.

ShoveHost - ip: 204.68.96.67 hostname: speedtest.shovehost.com

BetterVPS - ip: 162.212.56.113 hostname: dallas.speedtest.bettervps.com


----------



## Tux (Jun 20, 2013)

You forgot RamNode 

199.241.28.6 (Atlanta) and 192.249.60.11 (Seattle)


----------



## kaniini (Jun 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> If you want to add us  Both have only one location right now.
> 
> 
> ShoveHost - ip: 204.68.96.67 hostname: speedtest.shovehost.com
> ...


Added.


Smokeping statistics for ShoveHost

Smokeping statistics for BetterVPS



Tux said:


> You forgot RamNode
> 
> 199.241.28.6 (Atlanta) and 192.249.60.11 (Seattle)


Are these official test IPs?  I don't want to monitor a customer VPS and then have it go poof later.


----------



## Tux (Jun 21, 2013)

Those are official RamNode test IPs.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you, that's actually quite useful for me


----------



## RyanD (Jun 21, 2013)

Please contact me about the IP(s) you are using for [email protected] you appear to be using router IP(s) which de-prioritize ICMP and are going to have massively erratic results (as see in the smoke's)


----------



## kaniini (Jun 22, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Please contact me about the IP(s) you are using for [email protected] you appear to be using router IP(s) which de-prioritize ICMP and are going to have massively erratic results (as see in the smoke's)


I sent you a PM asking for better test IPs.  The main concern here is that the ones published on [email protected]'s WHT offers are either routers or whatever.


----------



## RyanD (Jun 22, 2013)

kaniini said:


> I sent you a PM asking for better test IPs.  The main concern here is that the ones published on [email protected]'s WHT offers are either routers or whatever.


Yeah, sales team didn't know any better, that should have been corrected and replaced long ago with our speedtest boxes


----------



## kaniini (Jun 23, 2013)

The list of sites being monitored has been updated.

Synopsis of changes:


BetterVPS removed from monitoring for now
RamNode official test IPs added
[email protected] test IPs changed to official for all locations but Clifton, which does not have an official test IP yet
I noticed that our probe for BuyVM in Buffalo has gone dark.  Is there an official test IP for BuyVM in Buffalo?  Francisco?


----------



## RyanD (Jun 26, 2013)

It's amazing how much better our smoke(s)look when a router isn't being used 

http://monitor.tortois.es/smokeping/smokeping.cgi?target=ColoAt.Atlanta


----------



## kaniini (Jun 27, 2013)

Dallas and Chicago monitors should be coming up by the end of the week as compute infrastructure is deployed at those sites.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope I did this right:


```
+ Secure Dragon
title = Secure Dragon (Multiple)
menu = Secure Dragon (Multiple)

++ LocationOne
title = Secure Dragon Tampa, FL
menu = Tampa, FL
host = 199.167.29.3

++ LocationTwo
title = Secure Dragon Denver, CO
menu = Denver, CO
host = 198.57.46.3

++ LocationThree
title = Secure Dragon Portland, OR
menu = Portland, OR
host = 198.57.47.3
```


----------



## RyanD (Jun 28, 2013)

kaniini said:


> Dallas and Chicago monitors should be coming up by the end of the week as compute infrastructure is deployed at those sites.


Why not a monitoring point in Atlanta?


----------



## kaniini (Jun 28, 2013)

Secure Dragon has been added, and the Dallas monitor is now online.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

This is really cool! It's a very useful tool, I can't wait until it has a few monitors in the UK/NL/over seas. 

Get Internap in there, nfoServers has a list of test IPs on their site to a bunch of their facilities.


----------



## kaniini (Jul 9, 2013)

The Chicago monitor has been online for a while.

We will have infrastructure online at Serverius DC by mid-August (some planning is still being done), so there will be a monitor there too.

nfoServers will be added in the next config update.


----------



## egihosting (Jul 10, 2013)

Very curious about our latency from different location.

And William, thank you for providing this service!

+ EdgeVM

title = EdgeVM (Multiple)

menu = EdgeVM (Multiple)

 

++ LocationOne

title = EdgeVM San Jose

menu = San Jose, CA

host = 136.0.16.3

 

++ LocationTwo

title = EdgeVM New York

menu = New York, NY

host = 205.164.41.66


----------



## Damian (Jul 10, 2013)

This is a great service!

Please to add IPXcore:

+ IPXcore
title = IPXcore (Multiple)
menu = IPXcore (Multiple)

++ LocationOne
title = IPXcore Buffalo, NY
menu = Buffalo, NY
host = 198.144.190.2

++ LocationTwo
title = IPXcore San Diego, CA
menu = San Diego, CA
host = 209.112.254.18

++ LocationThree
title = IPXcore Kansas City, MO
menu = Kansas City, MO
host = 204.12.220.202


----------



## mitgib (Jul 10, 2013)

Here is Hostigation for you

+ Hostigation

title = Hostigation (Multiple)

menu = Hostigation (Multiple)

++ LocationOne

title = Hostigation Los Angeles, CA

menu = Los Angeles, CA

host = 206.253.164.3

++ LocationTwo

title = Hostigation Charlotte, NC

menu = Charlotte, NC

host = 69.85.88.3


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 10, 2013)

BHS = Beauharnois, Canada

CHI = Chicago, Illinois

DAL = Dallas, Texas

LAX = Los Angeles, California

LHR = London

MIA = Miami, Florida

Thanks *@Damian*, and *@**Zach*, for lhr/bhs respectively!

Hopefully this helps someone who may not know!


----------



## Damian (Jul 10, 2013)

LHR = London


----------



## Zach (Jul 10, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> bhs = ?
> 
> chi = Chicago, Illinois
> 
> ...


Beauharnois, Canada = BHS (OVH)


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 10, 2013)

@zach - you should have them add SouthBendServers


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 19, 2013)

Anybody else getting a huge amount of traffic from them? We're seeing over 120Mbps in/out for the past few hours. Not sure why but hopefully they resolve it soon or we'll have to start blocking their IPs at the router.


----------



## scv (Jul 20, 2013)

+ anyNode

title = anyNode (Multiple)

menu = anyNode (Multiple)

++ LocationOne

title = anyNode Detroit

menu = Southfield, MI

host = 67.214.115.92

++ LocationTwo

title = anyNode Chicago

menu = Chicago, IL

host = 216.107.159.5


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Anybody else getting a huge amount of traffic from them? We're seeing over 120Mbps in/out for the past few hours. Not sure why but hopefully they resolve it soon or we'll have to start blocking their IPs at the router.


To clarify: Our monitoring activities are using less than 5mbps in aggregate across 1000 hosts.  KuJoe reached out to me in PM and we sorted out the confusion (I believe anyway).

(If it took 120mbps to monitor a host we would not be operating this.)


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

All requested providers should now be added.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 21, 2013)

kaniini said:


> To clarify: Our monitoring activities are using less than 5mbps in aggregate across 1000 hosts.  KuJoe reached out to me in PM and we sorted out the confusion (I believe anyway).
> 
> (If it took 120mbps to monitor a host we would not be operating this.)


Yes, the problem was on our end.


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

As a general advisement, the BHS probe will be retired at some point between August 1 and August 31.  This is, of course, related to our pull-out from OVH.


----------



## InfiniteTech (Jul 21, 2013)

Here you go:

+ Infinite Tech

title = Infinite Technologies Limited (Amsterdam, The Netherlands)

menu = Infinite Tech (Amsterdam, The Netherlands)

host = 91.215.158.158


----------



## fred.kard (Nov 17, 2014)

Dear All,


I'm trying to install smokeping slave on raspberry pi.


After sudo apt-get install smokeping done, i'm running the smokeping with this command ==>


" sudo /usr/sbin/smokeping -master-url=http://10.10.10.23/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi -cache-dir=/var/smokeping/ -shared-secret /var/smokeping/secret.txt "


Then this error comes up ==>


"WARNING: Opening secrets file /etc/smokeping/smokeping_secrets: Permission denied


ERROR: we did not get config from the master. Maybe we are not configured as a slave for any of the targets on the master ?


"


this is file permission of /etc/smokeping/smokeping_secrets ==>


[email protected] ~ $ ls -lrt /etc/smokeping/smokeping_secrets


-rw-r----- 1 smokeping smokeping 59 Mar 17 2013 /etc/smokeping/smokeping_secrets


anyone can give me a clue what is going on ? I have change the permission with chmod 400 and chmod 600 with no luck.


thanks before


----------

